# Dog goggles



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Too cute! Just look, there are about four to choose from...too neat!

Goggles









~Elegant


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

I have seen these on dogs at summer festivals; Tiki won't have anything to do with them though























Toooooo Cuuuuuute!

Judi


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I just bought Tuffy a pair of these off eBay.. when I get them I'll have to take a picture of them to show everyone.. I'm hoping he'll be able to keep them on.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I just got Tuffy's doggles in the mail and here's a few pics.. He doesn't seem to mind them that much, he only tried once to take them off but they stay on pretty good because they also have a chin strap. It also took him a few minutes to actually open his eyes with them on :lol:


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Very Cute! I was thinking of getting Lexi some of those. She loves to stick her head out the window when we are driving. Half the time she closes her eyes because of the wind. I was waiting until she stopped growing so that I could make sure they weren't too big or too small.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

What size Doggles did you get? I would assume the x-small.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I got him the x-small.. They are adjustable and are supposed to fit dogs from 1-10 lbs. I tried them on my sister's dog who is about 2lbs and they fit him too, they just had to be adjusted a LOT


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

Mystify79

OHHHHHHHHHH my godsh!!!!! He's soooooo CUUUUTE!!!






















Princess is jealous!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Tuffy is blushing from the compliments, he says Thank you!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Too cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

OH my gosh he is SO cute in those doggles!








Caesar also likes to stick his head out the window when we are driving, but he can barely open his eyes from the wind, I wonder if we should get him a pair. Tuffy looks pretty sharp!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

thats cute, you should get a little bomber jacket!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Sep 30 2004, 08:56 AM
> *thats cute, you should get a little bomber jacket!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=10427*


[/QUOTE]

HAHAH! That is so funny! My dad is a pilot and for a Christmas card this year I told my mom I want to get Tini and the family dog Louie out on my dads airplane with sunglasses and a bomber jacket!!!







How cute would that be?


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Tuffy is sooooo cute!









I found a picture frame shaped like the profile of a VW bug in bright red with gray hubcaps and black tires and all. In the drivers side window was where you were to place a photo.

I took Pico out to my car and had my granddaughter hold him in her lap with his front paws resting on the steering wheel, which he did very naturally, and took several photos until I got one that, when placed in the frame, looked for all the world like Pico was "driving" that VW Bug! I gave it to my grandson for his car-themed bedroom and he hangs it proudly.

I'll bet you could find the same thing in an airplane design...........


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Oct 1 2004, 01:47 PM
> *Tuffy is sooooo cute!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Haha! That sounds very cute. You should take a picture of the frame (w/ photo in it) and post it in the gallery.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I was at Three Dog Bakery over the weekend and they had the Doggles in stock. I tried a pair on Lexi. She looked so cute that I HAD (







) to buy them.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

AWWWW!!







The pink ones are tooooo cute! Lexi looks adorable!


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2004)

I love them! Maybe next spring I will get Lacey a pair. Don't think I will be going outside again until it warms up. It is getting cold here in Ohio! Oh how I want to live on an tropical island!!


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Oh my goodness !!!! To Cute...... Movie star for sure !!









(I even printed your picture for work)

Don't think Puddles would wear them. :wacko:


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

She hates them! She keeps trying to get them off. There are little pads around the inside of the glasses. I had to go and buy super glue because she managed to tear some of the pads away from the glass when she was trying to get them off. LOL I need to try giving her lots of treats while she has them on.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

thats cute!!! you guys are totally tempting me to buy them! ^_^


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Tuffy is funny when he is wearing them.. he'll either refuse to move with them on or he'll try to take them off. We tried them on a walk the other day and he wore them for a little while but then he just planted his butt on the ground and kept looking at me like he wanted them off so bad. I finally took them off and he was happy







But I did read on the doggles website that it takes a while to get them used to them.. so lots of treats for them!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

When we are in the car Lexi forgets about them (cause she's too busy sticking her head out the window) and leaves them alone. Last night I was driving home from the store with her and she decided they had to come off NOW! Not easy to do while driving!









Here is what it says on the doggle website:


> Most dogs will readily accept Doggles after a short adjustment period. Training your dog to wear the goggles can be accomplished in a small amount of time if you follow these easy steps: 1) Don't put the goggles on your dog while indoors. Imagine yourself wearing dark tinted glasses inside. You cannot see, and neither can your dog. 2) When you first put the goggles on your dog, don't let him paw at the glasses or roll to get them off. Reassure him that its okay. Take him immediately to bright sunlight and let him realize that he can see with them on. Walk around, get his mind off the goggles. 3) Try to go through this routine as often as possible. The number of training sessions required depends on your dog.[/B]


I need to try that.


----------

